# الرقم سبعة في العلوم المختلفة وفي الحياة



## اني بل (8 يوليو 2009)

العصب السابع

الدارسات العلمية لشلل الوجه منذ أيام ابن سينا تعلمنا ان اللقوة ب السابع غالباً ماتكون مفاجئة 
تحدث من تعرض صاحبها لمرض او للفحة برد أو لمجرى هوائي مما يسبب انضغاط العصب السابع من الأعصاب القحفية وهو العصب الوجهي في ممره من الثقبة الأبرية الخشائية في جانب الجمجمة







الفقرات السبع 

عدد الفقرات في رقبة الانسان والزرافة سبع ، وفي الوجه ثقوب سبعة
العينان ، الأذنان، فتحتا الأنف ، والفم








وفي الجسم أجزاء سبعة

الرأس ، الرقبة، الجذع، والأطراف الأربعة، اليدان ، والرجلان








سبعة ملايين قمع

مهمة العين الأساسية تنحصر في استقبال الأشعة المنعكسة من أسطح الأشياء بواسطة الخلايا العصبية التي تتركب منها شبكة العين، وفي ترجمتها الى ومضات عصبية، ويتولى مهمة
الأستقبال هذه نوعان من التركيب العصبية
أولها : يسمى بالعصى، وهي تراكيب حساسة للضوء ، يوجد منها مايقدر بمئة وخمسة وعشرين مليوناً تتخصص في تمييز الأبيض والأسود ، وتتركز على أطراف الشبكة 
وثانيهما : ما يسمى بالأقماع ، وتقدر بسبعة ملايين ، وهي متخصصة في تمييز الألوان




قنوات الحقل البيولوجي السبع

وهذه القنوات هي عبارة عن الحقلين الكهربائي والمغناطيسي ، والأشعة تحت الحمراء، اي الأشعة الحرارية التي يبثها سطح الجسم، ثم الأشعة الراديو الحرارية، اي الفائقة التردد التي تبثها أعضاء الجسم الداخلية، ثم الاشعاع الضوئي الكيميائي البصري،، والاشارات الصوتية
أما القناة السابقة فهي كيميائية ، لأن الجسم البيولوجي يوجد في سياق نشاطه الحيوي جواً
يتألف من الغازات والأيونات والمواد العالقة، علماً بان هذا الجو يحتوي على كمية لا يستهان بها من المعلومات الخاصة بالجسم
وللجسم حقول أخرى أيضاً بالطبع ومنها مثلاً 
الأشعة السينية وأشعة غاما النفاذة ولكن هذه الحقول قليلة المعلومات ، ولا تصلح للتشخيص





الأخذ بالنصائح السبع

لاتباع الريجيم السليم الذي يحترم الجسم وحاجاته لابد من الأخذ بالنصائح السبع التالية

عدم حذف أية وجبة غذائية
تناول الوجبات بهدوء
الماء ..ثم الماء ؛؛؛ يجب على البدين ألا يشرب ، ليس المشروبات الكحولية أو المرطبات ، وانما الماء
الملح ؛؛يعتبر الملح عنصراً هاماً لتحقيق التوازن في العضوية
لذة الطعام
المشروبات الكحولية ؛؛؛يعتبر الخمر مضراً ، ويقلب موازين الحمية
مراقبة الوزن




سبعة آلاف لتر في اليوم 

رغم أن القلب في حجم مقبضه يد الانسان الا أنه يضخ في كل نبضة حوالي 60 سم مكعب من الدم، أي حوالي خمسة ليترات في الدقيقة، او سبعة آلاف لتر في اليوم الواحد حوالي 1600 جالون ، يضخها من خلال شبكة هائلة من الأنابيب الكبيرة والمتوسطة والدقيقة ، تصل تصل أطوالها مجتمعة الى حوالي 96 ألف كيلو متر







العصب السابع مرة ثانية

مرض اسمه أبو الوجوه ينتج عن اصابة العصب السابع، وأول ما يظهر يكون على شكل ألم خلف الأذن لمدة يوم أو يومين، ثم يحدث شلل في الجزء المصاب من الوجه لمدة 2-8 أسابيع ، تكثر الاصابة بهذا المرض في فصل الشتاء ، ويصاب به الجنسان ، ومن جميع الأعمار دون استثناء، الا أنه أكثر شيوعاً في من هم بين 20 و 50 من أعمارهم



زوال الألم بعد سبعة أعوام

علاج اصفرار الوجه: يشرب لبن البقرة مدة سبعة أيام متتالية ، فيزول الاصفرار 




قلب الوليد

يدق قلب الوليد بمعدل يقرب من 140 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة ؛؛مضاعف الرقم 7 ، ويدق قلب الانسان البالغ - بمعدل 700 نبضة في الدقيقة ؛؛مضاعف الرقم 7 ، ويرتفع معدل النبض عند القيام بمجهود ...ويدفع بطين القلب ما يقرب من 70 سنتيمتراً مكعباً ؛؛؛مضاعف الرقم 7 من الدم في الشرايين مع كل نبضة أثناء الراحة




سبعون مرضاً

هناك ما يربو على سبعين مرضاً وعارضاً تنقلها العلاقات الجنسية غير الشرعية والشاذة، بدءاً من الالتهابات والانتانات الحادة ، والمزمنة ، والمؤلمة، وانتهاء بأنواع عديدة للسرطان والايدز، مروراً بالتشوهات الخلقية الكتسبة في القوى العقلية والجسدية





كل 19 عاماً الفرق سبعة أشهر

مؤدي دورة ميتون أن الدورة الشمسية تتجاوز الدورة القمرية بعشرة أيام ونيف كل عام، وهذا ما يجعل الفرق بمعدل سبعة أشهر كل 19 عاماً، وبالتالي فان كل 19 سنة شمسية ، أي 228 شهراً شمسياًتعادل 19 سنة قمرية وسبعة أشهر، أو 325 شهراً قمرياً، ولهذا يجري التطابق بين التقويمين باضافة سبعة أشهر في نهاية كل تسعة عشر عاماً قمرياً، وهذا ما كان يفعله البابليون ، حيث كانوا يقضون سبعة أشهر اضافية خارج الزمن اذا صح التعبير دفعة واحدة في نهاية كل تسعة عشر عاماً قمرياً، ليعود التطابق بين تقويمهم والظواهر الطبيعية والفلكية العامة




سبعة ملايين ميل وراء نبتون

الواقع ان مذنب هالي بلغ الأسبوع الأخير من شهر شباط الماضي 1986 أزهى ساعاته في مشهد لا يرى الا مرة واحدة كل ست وسبعين سنة، ففي ذلك التاريخ وصل الى مسافة خمسة وخمسين مليون ميل من الشمس، قبل أن يقذف به مرة أخرى نحو منفاه في أقصى أركان مجموعتنا الشمسية ، وكان ذلك بدء رحلة أخرى لمذنب طولها سبعة ملايين ميل وراء الكوكب نبتون





حد الدرجات السبع


هذا المعيار لامكان رؤية الهلال يعود الى نتيجة استخلصها الباحث الفرنسي دانجون سنة 1930 ، تقرر أن الهلال لا يمكن رؤيته اذا لم تفصله عن الشمس زاوية تزيد على سبع درجات




عجائب العالم البحرية السبع 

أعلنت لجنة مؤلفة من 14 من خبراء البيئة البحرية القائمة بأسماء عجائب العالم البحرية السبع وسأحدثكم قريباً عن واحدة منها


أرخبيل بيلاو في ميكرونيزيا
الجزء الشمالي من البحر الأحمر
الحاجز البحري المرجاني العظيم في استراليا
مياه جزر جاللباجوس قرب ساحل الأكوادور
بحيرة بايكال في سبيريا
الحاجز البحري المرجاني في بليز
مناطق العمق وسط المحيطين الهادي والأطلسي







انتاج سبع شواغر

لقد نجحوا اخيراً في دمج خليتين من جنيني ماعز وشاة ، ثم زرعوا الخلية الهجين، الحاملة الصفات هذه وتلك في رحم ماعز أو شاة مهيأة للحمل، وعندما خرج الوليد جاء بهذه الصفات....والغريب ان ذلك الحيوان الوحيد الذي أنتجوه، بل تمكنوا من انتاج سبع شواغر ؛؛؛أي شاة في ماعز؛؛؛؛ أخرى تحمل بعض صفات الاثنتين




سبع دراسات جادة

ثبت ان الأسبيرين ذو أثر فعال في مرضى القلب الذين يعانون من النوبة القلبية.... هذا ما أكده لفيف من مسؤولي الصحة الاتحاديين العالميين في وكالة الغذاء والدواءوذلك بالاستناد الى سبع دراسات جادة ، أجريت في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وسواها، وقد شملت تلك الدراسات 11000 نسمة ، واستغرق بعضها أربع سنوات




البرجانول وسبعة توائم

ان مقدار البرجانول اللازم لانضاج بويضة واحدة الى تحديد دقيق، والا أدى تناوله الى انضاج بويضتين ، او خمسة ، أو سبعة ...وذلك تبعاً للأختلاف بين امرأة عقيم وامرأة أخرى ...وهذا بالضبط ما حدث للسيدة باتي فروستاشي في كاليفورنيا، فقد أنجبت سبعة توائم ، ولم تكن راغبة في أكثر من جنين، وجاء انجابها هذا تبعاً للمعالجة بالبرجانول




أقل من 7 وأكثر من 7

يصل رقم حموضة سوائل المهبل الى أدنى حد له أثناء فترة نزول البيضة كل شهر من أحد المبيضين للمرأة، وهو عادة في اليوم الرابع عشر بعد توقف الدورة الشهرية لها، بينما يكون رقم الحموضة في افرازات عنق الرحم حينئذ في أعلى درجاته، ويؤثر رقم حموضة سوائل المهبل على حركة ونشاط نطاف الرجل، فاذا كان حامضياً  pHأقل من 7  تزداد فرصة وصول النطاف الحاملة 
    الذكورة الى الرحم، بينما يؤدي
نمو وتكاثر الكائنات الحية الدقيقة المسببة للالتهابات في المهبل  الى جعل السوائل فيه 
قاعدية التأثير ال بي أتش  اكثر من 7 ، تزداد فرصة وصول النطاف الحاملة لعامل الأنوثة الى الرحم لاخصاب البيضة 




التكاثر بسبعة طرق مختلفة

تتكاثر نباتات الزينة الداخلية بسبعة طرق مختلفة، تعتمد كل منها على نوع النبات الموجود في المنزل

تكاثر عن طريق البراعم
التكاثر بالخلفة
التكاثر التقسيمي
التكاثر بالترقيد للنبات المحدد
التكاثر بالترقيد على الفرع نفسه للنبات
التكاثر بالتعقيل
التكاثر بالعقلة






سبع مجموعات من المواد الغذائية

بدراسة تركيب مكونات الأغذية يمكن اقتراح سبع مجموعات من المواد الغذائية ، يؤدي وجودها على الموائد الى ضمان حصول الجسم على المغذيات المهمة الضرورية لسلامته الصحية

اللبن ومنتجاته
البيض
البقول
الخضراوات؛؛؛الخضراء والصفراء؛؛
البرتقال والموز
التمر والفول السوداني والكاكاو
العسل الأسود







ما حصل لسبعة مرضى أثناء العمل الجراحي

ترجع محاولة زرع أول كبد لانسان الى ما يقارب الثلاثين عاماً ؛؛؛قبل عام 1996 ، حيث قام باجراء هذه العملية الدكتور توماس ستارزل في عام 1963 الا أن المريض توفي أثناء العملية، وهذا ما حصل لسبعة مرضى آخرين في كل من دنفر وبوسطن وباريس وفي عام 1967 تمكن الدكتور ستارزل من زرع كبد لطفلة صغيرة عاشت لأكثر من عام بعد اجراء العملية




عدد أجهزة جسم الانسان سبعة وهي

الجهاز التنفسي الجهاز البولي التناسلي
الجهاز العظمي
الجهاز الدموي
الجهاز العصبي 
الجهاز الهضمي
العناصر الغذائية اللازمة لجسم الانسان سبعة
بروتينات 
كربوهيدرات
الدهون
الماء
الأملاح المعدنية
الفيتامينات مثل الليسين والاسفنجومايلين








تجدد خلايا الجسد البشري كل سبع سنوات

يقول البروفوسور جون نفايفر: ان جسدك لا يحتوي على أي جزء كان يحتويه منذ سبع سنوات خلت ويضيف : اذ أن الجسد البشري يجدد جميع خلاياه كل سبع سنوات 

منقول من كتاب سبعة الرقم المقدس                                                             



يتبع​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2009)

اوكى يا جورجينا منتظرين الباقي 

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

*جميل اوى ياجورجينا بجد*
*وفى انتظار باقي الموسوعة الجميلة دي*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## كوك (8 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

راااااااااائع يا جورجينا 

ميررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك 

فى انتظار الباقى.........​


----------



## lovely dove (8 يوليو 2009)

روووووووووووووعة ياجورجينا شوية معلومات في الصميم 
منتظرين الباقي بقي 
ثانكس ياقمراية 
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع وممتع وشيق داااااااا
مستنيه منك الجزء التانى حبيبتى​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)




----------

